# Motherboard Treibersuche..



## TraphiX (11. Februar 2009)

Hallo, ich bin gerade verzweifelt auf der Suche nach Treibern für mein Mainboard. Leider bin ich mir auch garnicht genau sicher nach welchem ich überhaupt suche. Alles was Everest ausspuckt, ist "c51pv-mcp51.m2npv-vm-00" womöglich von ASUS. Ist also mal eine etwas kniffligere Aufgabe. Habe nun schon sehr viel gegoogelt, jedoch ohne Erfolg

Hat von euch vielleicht jemand eine Idee?


Danke und viele Grüße


----------



## michaelwengert (11. Februar 2009)

Sollte eigentlich das hier sein:
http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=M2NPV-VM
Ist ein M2NPV-VM.

Ansonsten:
Rechner aufschrauben.
Typ steht meist zwischen den PCI Slots


----------



## chmee (11. Februar 2009)

Wenn das BIOS initialisiert wird - ganz am Anfang - wird eine längere Bezeichnung ( ich glaube unten links ) angezeigt. Über diese kann das BIOS bzw. das Mainboard eindeutig definiert werden.

Links:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/hardware/250401-motherboardname.html
http://www.wimsbios.com/awardnumbers.jsp

mfg chmee


----------

